# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  cài ola chat cho điện thoại nokia 6030?

## nhilangdinh

bạn em có chiếc điện thoại nokia 6030, bạn em nói là có thể cài được ola chát về nhưng khi tải về thì máy báo là *không được lưu file quá dài* , có anh nào biết cách cài không chỉ dùm em với hoặc là những chương trình nào chát cũng được?[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## vanthi1991

chắc là dung lượng trong máy không còn đủ để chứa file download về đó bạn ạ!bây giwof bạn thử xóa bớt cái gì đó trong máy rồi hẵng download (chẳng hạn như xóa bớt nhạc)
*hãy nhấn [replacer_img] nếu thấy bài viết có ý nghĩa!*

----------


## dungwinline

bạn thử tải phiên bản ola chat lite thử xem.máy nokia 6030 có bộ nhớ java để chạy các chương trình ít.nên khi các ứng dụng đòi hỏi "nhiều" bộ nhớ java máy ko chạy được và báo lỗi.

----------


## viettopcare10

nói như bạn thien tang tien thì không đúng rồi vì bộ nhớ máy của mình còn nhiu lắm, còn tải phiên bản như anh vuduc89 thì em phải cài ntn? hướng dẫn cụ thể cho em nhá

----------


## thoitrangpk

mình đã tìm nhưng ko thấy phiên bản ola lite mà chỉ thấy phần mêm vitalk lite thôi.hai phần mềm này cũng khá hay.vitalk thì bạn không gửi ảnh được bạn à.
cách tải và cài đặt vitalk cho các dòng máy cấu hình thấp
*phiên bản "lite" dành riêng cho các loại máy có thông số "max jar size" nhỏ hơn 160kb.*

*cách 1:* *soạn tin nhắn có nội dung* : *vitalk* gửi đến* 8513* (giá 5000 vnđ/ tin nhắn). sau khi nhắn tin tổng đài sẽ trả về cho bạn một trang liên kết, click vào trang liên kết để tải về máy điện thoại của bạn và tiến hành cài đặt.*cách 2:* *tải ứng dụng về máy tính* sau đó chép sang điện thoại của bạn bằng thẻ nhớ, đầu đọc bluetooth, cổng hồng ngoại, cáp... rồi cài đặt (cách này hỗ trợ các hãng điện thoại trừ samsung). file tải về cần được giải nén và chuyển sang điện thoại bao gồm *lite.jad* và *lite.jar*. click file *lite.jar* để tiến hành cài đặt. (bạn tải về file đính kèm bài viết này nhé)
*cách 3:* *sử dụng trình duyệt wap* của điện thoại: truy cập vào địa chỉ trang wap: *http://wap.vimobi.vn*, hoặc tải trực tiếp vào máy di động bằng cách gõ đường dẫn trực tiếp để tải file cài đặt *http://www.vitalk.vn/wap/lite.jad* (với máy samsung) hoặc *http://www.vitalk.vn/wap/lite.jar* (với máy nokia, motorola, sony ericsson) sau đó tiến hành cài đặt.► sau khi cài đặt bạn vào mục ứng dụng(installation) hoặc ứng dụng(installation)/java world hoặc game & app ... tùy từng lọai máy để mở ứng dụng vitalk. 
► khi mở vitalk máy sẽ hỏi
● "use data network" -> chọn "yes, ask once" -> ok. 
● hoặc "allow application vitalk to user network and send or receive data?" chọn yes -> "select access point" -> chọn mobi, vina hoặc viettel gprs wap hoặc wifi access point -> ok. 
​

----------


## quechi

sao em cai may báo là kết nỗi bị lỗi, anh nói tùy tưng loại áy để mở ứng dụng vitalk vậy máy em là n6030 mở như thế nào?

----------


## wapa

giống như vuduc89 là cài chát vitalk rùi tuấn àh.điện thoại nokia 6030 không thể cài đặt chát ola được đâu tuấn.kể cả chát vitalk cũng không được đâu!

----------


## huong121

sao k đc ta, hồi bữa có thằng bản nó cài 2 cái lun vừa ola vừa vitalk lun mà chạy vẫn ok k xãy ra gì hết. nếu k thì cài bãn lite xem

----------


## dangvanthao

> sao em cai may báo là kết nỗi bị lỗi, anh nói tùy tưng loại áy để mở ứng dụng vitalk vậy máy em là n6030 mở như thế nào?


 - bạn vào thư mục chứa file cài mà bạn lưu lúc tải về máy,sau đó bạn ứng dụng ra.máy điện thoại sẽ tự động cài đặt cho bạn.
- mình cũng đã từng dùng vitalk trên máy nokia 6030.chúc bạn thành công

----------


## kysybongdemictu

nhìu khi cái gprs của bạn nó bị lỗi hoặc nó đang tình trạng chập chờn

----------


## pingmax

em mở ứng dụng vitalk nhưng máy vẫn báo là connection fails hoặc checking connection, mà trong khi đó máy em vẫn lướt web kinh khủng lắm, các bác xem em con thiếu phần mềm hì không nhé.

----------


## phatthu

*trả lời*

cái này là do bạn không chỉnh vào fần cài vitell wap và viettel gprs rùi.vitalk thì bạn phải chạy viettel grrs.chứ vào vittel wap mà đăng nhập chắc là ko dc đâu

----------


## thapchidao

wap là dành cho lướt web.
gprs là dùng cho các tiện ích như chat, chơi game online, nghe radio, ...
mms là dùng cho gửi tin nhắn có âm thanh, hình ảnh, video, ...

----------


## dangvanthao

chát ola tốn kém khá đấy
những cái chương trình này thì máy nào hỗ trợ java 2.0 là cài đc hết.

----------


## bietthugeleximco

ola thì là thế hệ cũ tốn nhiều tiền và cài đặt rất nặng download cũng rất khó đối với các loại máy đời cũ nhưng ola hỗ trợ nhiều hơn vitalk
còn vitalk thì là thế hệ mới dễ dùng nên sài cái này là tốn nhất.
các bạn nên download mấy cái này từ mạng xuống pc rồi copy ra máy đt là rẽ nhất.
mấy chương trình nên chỉ hỗ trợ cho các máy có java thôi.

----------


## datxanhmb81

mình cũng ko cài được dù đã làm theo hướng dẫn rồi, no hiện chữ connection failed, huhu giúp với

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

> em mở ứng dụng vitalk nhưng máy vẫn báo là connection fails hoặc checking connection, mà trong khi đó máy em vẫn lướt web kinh khủng lắm, các bác xem em con thiếu phần mềm hì không nhé.


[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] của mình bị giống bạn này nè ^^[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img],các bạn giúp với:wub:

----------

